# Looking for places to dump



## MagnoNC (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a couple of places that I know of that take wood chips. One place in Chelmsford MA will take them for free but only if it's clean they won't take it if there are leaves or needles. I've been dumping at a local farmer's yard but I don't want to dump too much there and overstay my welcome he only has so much room. If someone could tell me where I could dump everything for free or a small fee, also for a place to dump wood I have a guy that will actually pay for hardwood but won't take any pines and such. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 9, 2010)

I thought you guys up there had plenty of dump sites. Great first post. I only read it because we will often have loads that cost $400-$600 a load (palm removals), call you local fire department, schools, parks and rec, etc, 
Anyway, you got plenty of close by guys on this site. Oh, welcome!
Jeff


----------



## TrillPhil (Nov 10, 2010)

Around here clean chips means like no limbs, wood, trash, etc, there shouldn't be an issue taking chipped brush.


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Nov 10, 2010)

Look for the guys that have the big tubgrinders that are constantly making mulch. We have one here locally in NE Ohio and they take most everything as long as it doesn't have rocks or steel in it. They even take stumps.

On another note, the city of Akron or University of Akron, can't remember which one, pays $35/ton for wood chips. I guess that have a huge boiler that powers a generator (runs off steam). One of the local guys I know takes semi loads of chips down there and pulls $400+ everytime he dumps down there. Maybe they have something like that out your way?


----------



## derwoodii (Nov 11, 2010)

Giday to AS nice 1st thread. As said try your local City they may take it for park mulch. When I could not sell or unload with locals or other, I used to deliver mine to a nearby sewage farm, no foolies they would use it to prime the settlement beds bio mass to keep the decomposing bugs in balance.

Ok thread reminds me of an old tree joke now. 

How can you tell the front of a tree from the backside of tree?










Well the back is where you would take your dump.


----------



## Grace Tree (Nov 11, 2010)

Put an ad on Craigslist. We dump everything at our yard but if we have a multiple load job we run a CL ad and give the approx. area of the job (never the exact location) and normally get 20 responses. At least 25% will be bad leads. We sort them out and take the closest one, usually within a couple of miles of the job site. It's worked pretty well and we've gotten a few jobs from the giveaway.
Phil


----------



## himiler (Nov 11, 2010)

*Biomass*



Small Wood said:


> Put an ad on Craigslist. We dump everything at our yard but if we have a multiple load job we run a CL ad and give the approx. area of the job (never the exact location) and normally get 20 responses. At least 25% will be bad leads. We sort them out and take the closest one, usually within a couple of miles of the job site. It's worked pretty well and we've gotten a few jobs from the giveaway.
> Phil



That's a good point. Anyone with several acres and trees, etc. would probably welcome the opportunity to score on some good mulch, not to mention the firewood possibilities. Buddy of mine will take any logs that isn't softwood. He says his woodstove isn't particular.
Steve W.


----------



## brisawyer (Nov 11, 2010)

Check local sewer treatment plants a couple around here use them.


----------



## The Count (Nov 16, 2010)

it is a shame that you don`t have briqueting units.
turning wood chips into fire bucks could be a lucrative business.
not to mention that you can have firewood for free with such a unit.

:chainsawguy:


----------



## cleb (Nov 16, 2010)

welcome to the site... I got no help but I grew up on aken ave in lowell. Have some family still back there on merrimack ave...

again welcome


----------



## oldirty (Nov 16, 2010)

you right in my neck of the woods. i know of a few spots but i won't be sending just any body over to them. got a company name? maybe i've seen you around.....


----------



## treeman82 (Nov 17, 2010)

I can't remember the last time I actually "dumped" a load of chips while working locally. Normally I try to talk clients into using chips for low end landscape mulch. If I can't make enough chips while working at their house to fill their needs, I can always bring chips in from other jobs. If you bring them descent material it becomes a revolving dump spot... where you know that every year they can take X yards. If you're into mulching and gardening or whatever you can make some money on it by getting paid to spread the material, or planting something new to go with the chips.

As far as wood goes, hardwoods shouldn't be a problem if you start flapping your gums. Evergreens such as spruce, pine, cedar, etc. you should try some local sawmills. Wastewood... well you're on your own there.


----------



## groundsmgr (Nov 23, 2010)

I know Valley Tree up in groveland mass has a yard that you can dump, also there was a farm over in either reading or wakefield that takes stuff as well but i can't remember the name. A person to ask is John pasqualy at viking tree in north reading.
Scotty


----------



## treemandan (Nov 23, 2010)

Small Wood said:


> Put an ad on Craigslist. We dump everything at our yard but if we have a multiple load job we run a CL ad and give the approx. area of the job (never the exact location) and normally get 20 responses. At least 25% will be bad leads. We sort them out and take the closest one, usually within a couple of miles of the job site. It's worked pretty well and we've gotten a few jobs from the giveaway.
> Phil



Man, there was this dude around here who gave the clients name and adress. I had to go see the poor people trying to load big syc rounds by hand. What an ####### to post on CL like that. If I was his client and found he put my name and address on CL and let strangers come through I would have sued him or something.
I meet the people then bring them down to the jobsite where I load then wait til they leave. Any other way of using CL to get rid of your wood is hack but it is a great way to help get rid of stuff. My days of long drives and paying to dump are long gone.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 23, 2010)

In truth I am actually angered by the way this guy posted his client's name and all. Not as angry as I am at the guy who didn't stop at the " stop here on red" sign.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 23, 2010)

Now instead of paying to dump I sit around on the computer trying to locate all these Craigslist retards who want this wood. Its kinda fun. I dropped a load of 2 cords this morning for 50 bucks and will meet other people on the site to load their rigs for 20. Now my gas is paid for on the whole job and then some, maybe I can buy some food?
These guys just watch their trucks and tie down the load. I don't have them working on my jobsite considering I don't know who the hell they are. I keep them on the road which is fun enough and I don't let them mosey around the properties and I sure as hell wouldn't just tell some yokal to go get it himself though I have left wood on the curb for free pickup but I knew it would be gone and I had to come back and rake.
Yeah, you sure can get someone to help out from CL but you gotta keep them on a leash. I never had any real problems because I was watching out.
Allright I'm back off to load more poplar logs, kinda getting sick of that but it pays the bills and gets me off the computer.


----------



## MagnoNC (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you all for the help, i posted on cl and have found a couple of people that want the wood and the chips. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Damon (Nov 30, 2010)

up here we sell all our chips for pulp or biomass i have gotten as much as 44 a ton for clean chips if you can find a biomass power plant in Hampshire or western mass i guarantee they will pay you for chips how much youll get is anybodys guess but something is better then nothing


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 30, 2010)

Damon said:


> up here we sell all our chips for pulp or biomass i have gotten as much as 44 a ton for clean chips if you can find a biomass power plant in Hampshire or western mass i guarantee they will pay you for chips how much youll get is anybodys guess but something is better then nothing



That is great, for you guy's up there. Down here is way different.
Jeff


----------



## oldirty (Nov 30, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> That is great, for you guy's up there. Down here is way different.
> Jeff



don't let him fool ya. it hasn't been near that price in a hot minute.... we sell our chips too. some of the local dump spots are closing up due to not being able to get rid of chips because their chip quality is no bueno. all our chip come from woodsmans so its a nice clean uniform chip which makes our chit sellable. not for that 44 number though. who hauling for you damon?


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 30, 2010)

Most nurseries depend on tree services for the wood chips to mulch their product with until sold. A few in our area let their mexicans split the occasional log for their own profit, just to get rid of the clinkers that get buried in the wood chips.


----------



## Damon (Dec 1, 2010)

i sold a few loads at that price 2 years ago to a power plant above bangor but i have seen 25 a ton for pulp as well youll notice i said as high as! i have also sold chips for as low as 6 dollars a ton but it still beats paying to get rid of em. The island im living on now has free brush and chip dumping so i just dump all my chit there. I dont know what the power situation is like in mass but here they are running the biomass plants alot because they can say its renewable energy and charge more for the power so i am pretty sure there is still a good market.

when i was in school we used to sell pickup loads of chips to the pulp mill but i think we only got like 10 bucks a pickup load and they were being real generous with the scales

where are you guys sell your chips to OD and what are you getting a ton? its always nice to have more options! although mass is quite a haul for us.

i can believe they haven't figured out something to do with palm waste yet...pretty said when us north-easterners are more eco concious then the Californians 

Olddirty its not often us tree guys can say were saving the planet!


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 1, 2010)

There does not seem to be any "biomass" solutions in our area. Quite a few grind-and-compost operations, but they all charge for disposal. Then they turn around and sell the product.

A couple of years ago, I tried to work up a plan to make a pellet manufacturing facility for pellet stoves, but that never panned out. Too much money, and the ash content from tree service operations is a bit too high to make premium pellets. The only way to get the ash content down is to use wood products that don't have all the bark included.

Apparently, the pellet stoves operators are too picky to burn cheap pellets.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 1, 2010)

It would be nice to have the option of selling chips , if everyone loaded there own yard here for about a month in March the mulch guys would be forced to negotiate something with everyone , even $2 a yard would cover fuel and that would be nice , as far as chip quality is concerned I don't know of anyone getting paid for loads here no matter how nice they are ...The last time I checked they are making about $19 a yard on average for a dyed mulch here ..


----------



## ducaticorse (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah, the yards that I've used are starting to charge new or seldom services to dump chips. The money in turining them around certsinly isn't there anymore for the smaller yards.


----------



## oldirty (Dec 2, 2010)

ducaticorse said:


> Yeah, the yards that I've used are starting to charge new or seldom services to dump chips. The money in turining them around certsinly isn't there anymore for the smaller yards.



i'd say that goes somewhere along the lines of chip quality. the dude who humps our chips loves us. we don't let anyone dump in the yard so all the chips are the same (all woodsman chippers with sharp knives) and with 3-4 crews going out daily we pile them up. hell man, my crew is good for about a 100yd more or less on the average day i'd think.

but going back to chip quality though how about the companies that run beat up and dull knifed chippers out there that throw big narly chips and stringy chips..... those chips are not appealing and the guys with dump yards are finding it real hard to get rid of that crap and thats why they closing the gates.


hey damon. i wouldn't consider what i do saving the planet...... lol.


----------



## Damon (Dec 3, 2010)

oldirty said:


> hey damon. I wouldn't consider what i do saving the planet...... Lol.



lol...


----------

